# No Sex in two weeks and counting



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Gonna make this as short as I can cuz Ive posted here numberous times about my sex life..
Pretty much this is what our marriage is like..

-Married almost four years

-I Initiate sex 99.99 percent of the time, wife has only initiated once this year..

-When I dont initiate sex, we could easily go a month without sex

-In the past I have complained, even gotten angry at my wife for her not showing interest in sex..but I havent done this lately, more in the first two and a half years of our marriage, still every once in a while I complain about it..

-My wife absolutely loves being in the bottom and receiving oral..but will rarely return it without me asking her to..when I ask her to she returns it, but usually she shows very little energy, effort until shes actually doing it, then its more just dont get it over with as fast as possible..

-Wife is shy, insecure about herself..I tell her all the time how attracted I am to her, how beautiful, sex, and hot she is to me..

-This one I just cant understand..My wife finds almost everything too unclean..for example..if I go down on her then want to kiss her after she wont let me...if she goes down on me and I want to kiss her after she wont let me...if I have sex with her and want to give her oral after she wont let me because she thinks its too dirty for me now..
I have told her many times that I dont mind getting a little dirty, it actually turns me on..and she cannot bare the thought of kissing, oral, and normal sex can all be done in one time, its one or the other, completely destroying the flow..

-We have a great marriage, always take care of each other..miss each other..its the bedroom where are problems are..if I talk about it it just ends in me hurting her feelings..if I dont..nothing changes..ever...


I am sick of always initiating..so we have gone over two weeks without sex again (this whole year we have had sex at most once a week)..I want my wife to show some interest too..she claims she does but she clearly does not, and its been this way since day 1 of our marriage, I love and and dont want anybody else..I just hope for her to open up sexually..
We have done a test to check her thyroid, and according to the doctor it was totally normal.

Just wondering, do women open up more later...shes only 26 years old..do I have to wait till shes 35...
I;m in my sexual prime now..and would love to share the magic with her..
Tried watching a porn together about three weeks ago..she was completely disgusted by it...she couldnt stand all the oral and kissing afterwards..

Thanks for reading.


----------



## DennisNLA (Jan 26, 2010)

MG,

You did not mention if you have kids or not? If you have kids, how many and how old. I assume you do not right now and I would only guess the lack of sex, and her initiation will get much worse than it is right now when kids are in the mix and she turns on Mommy mode.

Get some IC right now and decide what you want out of life. Its would be a much less painful breakup now then it will be when mid life hits and you have some rug rats you are taking care of.

I would also recommend that you look at No More Mr Nice Guy book and website.

Good luck and I hope it works out for you man.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Women initiate differently than men. So, she may be doing stuff that she thinks is initiating sex, but you don't.

How do you initiate?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I will catch all kinds of hell for saying this but I for one am sick to death of hearing about 'shy'. It's laziness. For god's sake I was there when our kids were born. I hand my hand inside your Caesarian opening. I have held your head over the toilet puking, I have cleaned up your stomach flu. I amateur stitched up your hand when you sliced it open. I have given you enemas. I was there for your chemotherapy holding your hairless head. What have you got to be shy about?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

can u get her to drink?



marriedguy said:


> Gonna make this as short as I can cuz Ive posted here numberous times about my sex life..
> Pretty much this is what our marriage is like..
> 
> -Married almost four years
> ...


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Some issues will never change in a marriage (or might change after years). You really just need to work around this one I think.

Look into love language quizes. I'm almost sure yours if physical. Hers is probably something else. 

To fix this, I do clean and make food (my wifes love language is acts of service, and I couldn't care less about cleaning) and my wife is more open to being physical with me. I still initiate, but also talk openly when I need physical things from her.

This issue is VERY tricky in my marriage. Figuring this out is hard.

I really get to the point where I want to yell at my wife (i don't) when sex drops out for a few weeks due to stress, period, or whatever.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

We dont have any kids, although we have four dogs which my wife treats like kids, so she;s already kind of turned into mommy mode, adding kids would complicate things.

I cant get her to drink, wine puts her to sleep, she used to drink with her friends but doesnt like to drink with me...she doesnt want to be a DIRTY girl, anything remotely sexy is too dirty for her...
Although she used to party all the time, she from all her friends was the only one that didnt smoke, didnt have sex, and didnt drink too much...shes a good girl, but I want her to be bad with me..but seems like she doesnt want to be that way for me.

I have read the Love Languages, she read it with me for two chapters then lost interest..we both did the quiz and both our love languages were the same, both Physical..but the quiz is kinda bull-shiat because the questions dont make much sense (like what would you rather want..flowers from your spouse, or a romantic sexy night-NO ****, anybody would say Romantic sexy night, even non physical love people, everybody likes to be loved in a physical way, or at least lusted in a physical way)

The way I do it is I just avoid any sexual confrontation with my wife, like I will kiss her, hug her, stuff like that, did some romantic stuff on valentines day..and she loved it, but still..she hardly opened up..more as a favour than anything..so I do these things but I just go downstairs and watch sports, go to the gym, workout in my garage, stuff like that so that I dont get frustrated about our lack of sex..because I know she will never come on to me..

The way That I;ve initiated in the first three years of our marriage was through various ways..

-Bring home flowers, smooth talk her and we make our way to the bedroom

-Do something special or romantic on special occasions..inviting her to the bedroom later

-just jumping her from time to time, she always enjoys me doing all the work..and I enjoy it too, but would love for her to do the work at LEAST 10 percent of the time, that would be a HUGE improvement already

-Talk her up on the phone, or send her sexy emails..when I get home its like nothing happened..but I continue anyways and again, do ALL the work..

-Ask her to put on some sexy night dresses or something, sometimes she will..then once again, I start everything and do ALL the work.


Ive tried the whole NO MORE MR.NICEGUY thing...Ive tried not calling her or being less romantic...tried dressing up for her more often...always keep myself clean, help her out with chores..take care of the dogs as well...work out with her sometimes..all kinds of stuff..but sex always seems to be the last thing on her mind..

It really feels hopeless..we will have a great marriage as long as we dont make sex any priority in our lives at all...but as soon as I thing about sex and let her know about it frustration begins..seems like we will just never have that complete marriage..unless if she changes somehow..


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Has anything ever happened to her, maybe in her past that makes her feel things are so dirty? Is it possible something happened to her that she isn't sharing with you?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> Just wondering, do women open up more later...shes only 26 years old..do I have to wait till shes 35...
> I;m in my sexual prime now..and would love to share the magic with her..


Oh, paging SimplyAmorous. . .paging SimplyAmorous. . .

(yes, a lot of women open up circa age 35. . .it's no guarantee though. . .she could continually spiral downward and descend into asexuality)


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I struggled with solid analytic geometry and higher order mixed partial differential equations, in college. Anyone who tells me a woman's sexuality should be more abstract and complex than that is deluding themselves. That smacks of headgames.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

No nothing has ever happened to her that I know of, and I know theres nothing shes not telling me..she comes from a very Loving family and has never had sex with anyone before me and nobody has ever forced her to do it...the only one who has ever asked her to do stuff is me...
She thinks everything is gross..its not just sex..you know how women always think everything is too icky, or whatever..she;s like that except alot more than most women..and I;m a lot less than most guys...theres very little that I think is disgusting.

I dont know if its her hormones, or just her personality...shes insane about always being clean, she wont let me go down on her unless if shes just taken a shower or cleaned that area..


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> Oh, paging SimplyAmorous. . .paging SimplyAmorous. . .
> 
> (yes, a lot of women open up circa age 35. . .it's no guarantee though. . .she could continually spiral downward and descend into asexuality)


I'm 34 and very horny.


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

If you are getting it once a week then you are lucky , my boyfriend only showed interest once every six months ,it's a killer when you love and fancy them so much. He is now my ex amongst other things couldn't take it anymore it's easier to be alone than lie next to someone and get nothing back.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Yup, your right Kendra, I got married with this fantasy in my head that we would be all over each other all the time..even though she didnt want sex before we were married..we wanted to save it for marriage, and we did, and disappointment followed..but I;m always thinking that things might change over time, as a women, I really think she;s a catch, shes everything a guy would want from a wife, except in the sex, and communication aspects...


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm sorry you're going through this, however maybe you need to weigh your options. Being frustrated for the rest of your life, because of her choices or how she feels about things doesn't sound much fun. Unfortunately, you wont be able t change her, its going to have to come from her, and she may change and she may not.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats why i said circa 35 y.o., 34, 37, whatever. . .a lot of women sexually awaken at that point. Or they are just dead by that point too.

Why they awaken (or die), I am sure it's as complex as analytical geometry, if not more complex but here are my theories:

1. Hormonal/biological. Your fertility biological clock is winding down. On a base level, you cannot attract a mate as much as let's say a 23 year old hottie on physical alone.

So, to make up for it, your body makes testosterone in more plenty to get a last spin with some spermatozoa.

Because on a fundamental level, sex is only about reproducing. That's why it exists in our bodies.

So, instead of getting your bones jumped, you jump men's bones.

And on a biological level, ask any guy here. . .what is more sexually attractive:

A. A 23 hottie confused about her sexuality, what pleases her, if she is even pleased with sex or you.
B. A 37 year old female in raw, dripping heat.

You will probably get the guy unzipping his pants for B.

Why? Becuase it's biological. The female "in heat" has the highest chance for impregnation, spreading his ancestor's seed into eternity (which is the job of men and one I take seriously, mind you).

B. Psychologically, you are "less uptight." As the OP noted, women are often raised to be "prisses." You see a penis for the first time and what was Elaine on Seinfeld said? A woman's body? A work of art. A man's body? Eh. . .it's like a Jeep. It will get you where you wanna go but nothing pretty to look at.

A lot of women are first grossed out by penises. I know as a guy, I don't like to look at penises. A big hairy pigmented mess.

Well, by age circa 35. . .you have seen one many times, you've felt it, had it in you, licked it, seen it ejaculate up close.

You are more relaxed with sex. You arent the "priss" you were when you were 21.

In the meantime, hopefully, you've taken a mirror down there and found your clit, played with it, discovered your g-spot, know that you on top pops your cork.

At 21 years old, women often ain't know nothing.

I know at 42 years old, I ain't showing a 21 year old what to do and how to get off.

C. Socially more mature. You talk to other women about sex more and you feel safe within the confines of marriage. You can have sex more. Spiritually you've matured too past the repressive tendencies of Christianity on sex.

My theories only.

But feel free to adopt the Sexual Gospel according to Scannerguard.

Sermon every Sunday at 9 and 11. I have a lot of openings for AltarWomen too.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Scannerguard said:


> Oh, paging SimplyAmorous. . .paging SimplyAmorous. . .
> 
> (yes, a lot of women open up circa age 35. . .it's no guarantee though. . .she could continually spiral downward and descend into asexuality)


Ha Ha - Married Guy & me are already familar with each other. I have tried dissecting his situation in the past, many times. Glad to hear he has tried the book & gave that a decent attempt. I am sorry to hear not much has changed with these efforts.  You have been hanging on & hanging on -you LOVE her very very much, not ready to give up hope. 

I recall you felt it might be a thyroid issue, was she ever thoroughly checked out? With all the cleanliness aspects you mention here, I was wondering if she may have some "Obsessive Compulsive" tendencies (they range from very mild to severe in many people). 

I looked this up >>> OCD and Sex - OCD and Sexuality

It can be a gamble to marry a pure virgin, especially if she has not shown struggle to remain one during the dating years. I think that is a decent red flag. I think it is majorly important 
to have SOME sexual play before marraige (to release) to know what each is capable of , wants, desires, etc. 

In case you missed my new thread on "Repression" - I can't say I was like your wife in the passion/hormonl sense, it was there for me, but mentally I was NOT in touch with my sexuality for many many years of my marraige. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...sets-collide-sexually-repressed-awakened.html

Need to pick up the Love Lanugages book again with her, make it a goal to get through it, she needs to fundamentally understand You as a MAN, and if she doesn't make an effort to CARE about this, showing you deeply she wants to please you, and do what she can, I agree with Callalily's words , you have options to weigh. Being frustrated your entire marraige is not healthy. You are still young, vibrant & have much to offer. 

Sex may be less than 10% of a marraige, but how much of an importance are YOU feeling it *IS* right now -for the last 4 yrs ?


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Stop being nice to her. Start working out. Start dressing better. Ask her out to do something fun a couple time a week, if she doesn't want to go with you, go anyway.

Keep asking for sex. Pound her as hard as you can at least once a week.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

One more thing I'd like to add. . .and reduce my complex differential quadratic equation to something simple. . .that any woman should understand:

The virginal role works for awhile for a woman, but it gets old.

Yeah, I can get into the "C'mon, baby. . .I know you are scared. It *is *a monster, isn't it? Don't worry. . .it will fit. See? Doesn't that feel good baby?" for awhile.

But after awhile, that gets old.

Women need to assume more of a role in the couple's sexuality as they age.

The dialogue and interplay needs to change to: "I need your c**k right now! I can't stand it! I've been thinking about it all day!" and she drops to her knees.

If she is not going to assume growing responsibility in your sexuality as a couple, I'll say this doesn't bode well.

Let me add that, as Forum High Priest on sexuality here, I get the sense there aren't too many virgins here at the Sex Forum as far as the ladies go.

I'll pray for your souls.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Scannerguard said:


> The virginal role works for awhile for a woman, but it gets old.
> 
> Yeah, I can get into the "C'mon, baby. . .I know you are scared. It *is *a monster, isn't it? Don't worry. . .it will fit. See? Doesn't that feel good baby?" for awhile.


I can't resist this, I am sorry- but my husbands didn't fit!  And he wasn't even a monster. (I wish he was more of a monster now). I got pregnant quickly but It still took another 5 months into my pregnancy for that "FIT" -to be fully penetrated. Who would have imagined this type of rediculous ordeal by "waiting" for one's wedding day! It was clearly stressfu on him and on me, as he did not want to FORCE it in -since I was "with child".


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

SimplyAmorous makes a really good point!

Men need to change how they approach sex, too. Stop being such a gentle lover all the time.

Gentle lover was great when I was a virgin...I guess...I do remember being disappointed a lot....but I digress. There is a time and a place for gentle, but once the relationship has gone on for awhile we need a more aggressive lover. TAKE US DAMMIT! 

The reason we're falling asleep during foreplay is because you are being too gentle and we're bored.

But, what we are thinking is that we are so tired we don't feel like having sex....I never picked up on what the real problem was until reading Athol's blog.

When you ask for sex you turn it into a duty. You remind us what horrible frigid *****es we are that we don't want to have sex with you. Major turn off. Instead of asking why don't you just turn us on? I know it is a lot of effort compared to asking, but it'll be worth it.

Thanks to Athol I now know what I need from my husband and have started asking for him to "pound me." LOL 
Now that we tend to give me an O first there is no threat of him being done before I am. Takes pressure off him so he can go to it...I did have to encourage that though.

Wait, what was the question?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

The question was. . .why are so many women here not virginal? I wonder about all of you. . .I wonder. . .


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Notaname,

And how could I do such a thing to your delicate flower?


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Muhuhuhuhahahaha!


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> Notaname,
> 
> And how could I do such a thing to your delicate flower?


This reminds me of a lesson I had in church when I was a young teenage girl.

The teacher passed around a rose and had us handle it, rip it, crush it and do damage to it. It was then told to us that this is what happens when we let boys touch us or have sex before we got married.

***good times, good times***


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

And the funny thing is, that kind of imagery kind of damages the guy too.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I don't about you 20-somethings but as the parent of several I can tell you 28 is the new 18. So young people seem a LOT more immature than they were 30 years ago. Young people seem to know approximately jack **** about everything now.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> And the funny thing is, that kind of imagery kind of damages the guy too.


Of course it does! It's HORRIBLE. It's effing messed up. Just go read the "Her Past" thread and we see just how jacked up a guy can get from this message.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> And the funny thing is, that kind of imagery kind of damages the guy too.


Or as we used to say 

"How do you know she's Catholic? 

She does anal."

I kid but not really.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Or as we used to say
> 
> "How do you know she's Catholic?
> 
> ...


Funny... Because it's true?  Really though, does that happen often? Hear it all around the world and can't believe you can have such a warped sense. No, God won't think this is sex, he really won't. He won't even see it...:banghead:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Been my experience, yes. She's not saving 'herself' for marriage, only a small part of her. Plausible deniability.


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

You cannot really make her a more sexual being and I doubt that she will magically "open" up at 35. 

If she is perfect except for this one area, can you just adopt a new attitude? So what if you have to initiate 100 percent of the time? Do it. You didn't say she refuses you, right? If you want it 3 times a week then grab her and do it. This wallflower will not get hornier by having less sex. Insist on different postions at least, even if she has issues with timing when you kiss what and how.

If you have to "ask/beg" for oral, make her do the same. She may not realize how selfish she is being. Stop worrying about her and get your own sexual needs fulfilled. 

Obviously you liked getting a "good girl". Tell her how much you love that she's shy and sweet and how much it turns you on. 

Women don't need the visual porn so much, but most women like some reading material. See if you can help her find stories that turn her on. Many "good girls" like Dominant/sub lit. Read some yourself for some phrases that might turn her on. "Good girls" often need permission to be "dirty".

If she shows some interest and at least goes along with more sex even if she's not in the mood or whatever, you may have a chance. Otherwise, you know as well as I do, being in a relationship like brother and sister is no way to live.


----------



## Hopelessdream (Feb 25, 2011)

My husband has the same problem as your wife. It's embarrasing but I innitiate sex most of the times. Also he says there are lots of germs down there so he would not kiss after oral either. Even though I give him a bj and he totally enjoys it but still ask me to stop and pull me up. He's also afraid to make any noise at all. He gave me oral when we dated and before I gave birth but now after birth of our baby, he thinks it's even more dirty or something he never gives me oral anymore. Probably because I'm his first and only sexual partner. We came from a culture where sex is a taboo subject, not good to talk about or sinful to enjoy so even though I'm more liberal than my husband, in the back of my mind I'm still somewhat mind if he thinks I'm bad if I talk about sex or express to him my fantasies. 
Well, I think you have to find a way to transform the mind of your wife. maybe she's afraid you think she's bad if she express her interest. Maybe your wife is too shy or self conscious about the body. I'm self concious about my body so I don't feel comfortable for my husband to go down either. Probably she's too tired with the dogs that gives her no energy to come on to you. I'm not sure but find out a way to change that dynamic because I'm having the same problem too. Since I always initiate, my husband does not feel the need to initiate I guess. Well, but as long as your wife does not refuse, if you feel like it, just come onto her... It's very hard to change someone in this aspect... As long as you guys love each other and she's ready when you are and she does not mind when you cary out your fantasies, I think that's mean she loves you and that's the most important thing.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Hopeless Dreams, Your husband is a lucky man to have a wife who is the way you are, I sometimes dont understand what the **** is from with some people..all worried about germs..jeez..grow the **** up (no offense to your husband..just saying people make too big a deal out of the small things)


----------



## Hopelessdream (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Marriedguy, it makes my day just to hear what you say. My husband is workaholic and I think that is affecting our marriage. He's always tired and often cranky. Everyday, he comes home and plays with our daughter for an hour or two and falls asleep before us. Every morning, he wakes up at 6am sitting in front of his computer to observe his stocks. We barely have sex at all, once or twice max a month on the only one or two days he's off. He does not need to work that much but he wants to. If we fight around the day he's off or I have my period then we have no sex at all. I really don't need to have sex, but it's the intimacy that I really miss. He does not even feel the desire to kiss or hold me at night anymore. At night he's too tired, I don't want to bother him. In the morning, the stocks are more interested to him and he says he doesn't want to bother me... His mind does not have any other woman but it's filled with money and stocks. Anyway, I feel hopeless because whenever I told him his working too much is affecting our family, he denies it and says, "you don't have to stay with me if you don't want to but I'm not going to cut back my work". I'm sad. I'm sorry this thread is about sex but I have gone off track...


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Hopeless, there are a lot of people that have dealt with the workaholic. Figure out what they did. Change your situation.



> I think that is affecting our marriage.


Yes

Sex, closeness, feeling connect are big issues. My wife is great to me now. I'm very high drive, and her job is insanely stressful. By the end of the week I'm feeling disconnected despite her putting as much into it as she can.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

What with so many men angry about a sexless marriage, me included, maybe we just need to re examine what monogamy really is. Maybe we need to assume that one's marriage will be a train wreck and turn it into what the French call, a "White Marriage" instead.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

marriedguy said:


> Gonna make this as short as I can cuz Ive posted here numberous times about my sex life..
> Pretty much this is what our marriage is like..
> 
> -Married almost four years
> ...


Your W sounds like mine. I wouldn't expect anything to get better except your ability to deal with your situation


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah I agree she's a selfish prig and doesn't care what you think and she never will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

You can't expect to get much in the way of advice from anyone with "hubby" in their screen name. Hubby is the modern name for an emasculated male. 

Take Atholks advice. Go read my post on the "thermostat" and:
- Turn the emotional temperature in your marriage WAY down
- While remaining upbeat and fun to be around

It will take you a month to learn how to be WAY less loving, without being a jerk in any way. Once you learn that, your life will improve dramatically. UNTIL you learn that - you don't have a prayer of improving things. Not a prayer.



Ten_year_hubby said:


> Your W sounds like mine. I wouldn't expect anything to get better except your ability to deal with your situation


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Kind of like the screen names of "totallydedicatedtohernomatterhowselfishandridiculoussheisforeverandforeveramen"


----------



## Vyrg (Mar 8, 2011)

marriedguy said:


> Gonna make this as short as I can cuz Ive posted here numberous times about my sex life..
> Pretty much this is what our marriage is like..
> 
> -Married almost four years
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vyrg (Mar 8, 2011)

marriedguy said:


> Gonna make this as short as I can cuz Ive posted here numberous times about my sex life..
> Pretty much this is what our marriage is like..
> 
> -Married almost four years
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vyrg (Mar 8, 2011)

You have same problem with me, absolutelly it drive me crazy. Did she have a good friend now ? It she married or not, if she is married how about her marriage, if the marriage smooth, ask your wife to see her, going somewhere to brain strom, and I can guarantee your wife will influent. Usually if women get together with their discussion, they will talk about sex between them within women area. I've try this and it works. Pls try
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jarvis (Mar 17, 2011)

This sounds incredibly familiar. My wife very rarely initiates sex, and even when we do have sex (about twice a month) it is, frankly, boring. She just lies there - not a jot of involvement so I tend to get it over with.
I have written her a letter ("Last chance letter to wife"), and I wonder if you would take a look and let me know what you think. Its on the forum...
Thanks


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

ROTFL - really - still ROTFL 




Conrad said:


> Kind of like the screen names of "totallydedicatedtohernomatterhowselfishandridiculoussheisforeverandforeveramen"


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

MEM11363 said:


> You can't expect to get much in the way of advice from anyone with "hubby" in their screen name. Hubby is the modern name for an emasculated male.




:rofl:


----------

